# Possible Trade



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

This guys long neck reminds me of my 2 year olds. I wonder if its like looking into the future. Their blazes even match.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golly , he's cute! I am not sure about the confo, but he is ridiculously cute. who has coloration like that?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

If he is sane and sound I don't see anything that would prohibit him from being a "putter around" horse. That said, as an appy, I would have a vet check/eye exam. Moon blindness is pretty common in the breed and can both limit a career and be very expensive to treat.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's super cute. In the tacked up- facing forward photo though, am I the only one who sees a SUPER wonky left fore? It looks like it twists out, starting up high in the knee.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Endiku said:


> He's super cute. In the tacked up- facing forward photo though, am I the only one who sees a SUPER wonky left fore? It looks like it twists out, starting up high in the knee.


Yeah I saw that too, it may be just the way he was standing at the moment. I'll see when I meet him.


Rookie, I actually think my 4 year old might be night blind so it'd be an even trade on that expense. I'm not too worried about a leopard having it, but my few-spot has a high-chance of it.... its not really treatable. Just something you deal with. (No night rides)

And tiny I know he is super adorable. We will see. I want to meet him, and they need to meet Sammy.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I knew an appaloosa that looked a LOT like this one.. and that horse was a spectacular jumper.. and when I say spectacular I mean he could and did jump 7 feet. I mean Grand Prix spectacular. I think that horse is standing funny on that left fore because of the sand hand he is about to move it. 

This horse is not perfect.. but he looks much like a Thoroughbred. I would risk him and I would see if he could jump.. assuming you get the moonblindness under control and he can SEE.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Found a video of her riding him.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohMiGtqGPK0


They're coming tomorrow evening to see Sammy, and they're bringing this gelding for me to try (Saves me driving 2 hours to see them.) I'm going to put the gelding in our QT paddock while we deal with Sammy then tack up the gelding and see how he goes. And my dog is getting neutered tomorrow, so it will be a long day!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, I know I keep being picky, but check his hooves tomorrow too. They look REALLY clubby up front to me in the video for some reason? They aren't in the photos so unless I'm crazy, I'm voting very bad trim job. At least he seems sound still!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Not much of an Appy person, but he looks nice.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

he appears clubby in the front, especially the left, and he stand under himself in the back. otherwise I think hes cute. It may be worth it to get some more pictures, plus a video of movement for opinions. I would also do a PPE.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Endiku said:


> He's super cute. In the tacked up- facing forward photo though, am I the only one who sees a SUPER wonky left fore? It looks like it twists out, starting up high in the knee.


No you are not the only one. I would want a vet check and some xrays done on that leg.Just to be on the safe side. Otherwise if you like him go for it.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

No club feet and his front legs were straight, he was just standing funny in that picture. 

Long night last night. It was raining by the time she got there, and after talking and seeing both horses, and doing a tour of the farm (My BO breeds Appaloosas), we were all soaked.

She brought the 10 year old when she came to see my 4 year old, who was being a _jerk._ I was sure she wouldn't take Sammy with the way he was acting, but she liked him as a project horse. He was in a foul, foul mood so at least she could see his charming personality at its worst. 

We went ahead and traded on a 2 week trial, enough time to get vet checks and things like that. 

I named the 10 year old Gamble, because I'm taking a gamble on him. He is so cute, his face is adorable. Him and my black and white Appaloosa will make for a colorful pair.

Meanwhile, I learned Sammy broke a window and the divider in her trailer on the way to her place. At least he stepped right up on the trailer?


----------

